# Downloading Fonts



## Sodapop (Mar 14, 2014)

I would like to extend my choice of fonts. I use LR 5 and PSE 11. There appear to be a lot of free downloads. Can someone tell me which are the best/safest to download to a PC with Win 8? Once downloaded, how can they be accesed by elements, is  that automatic or are there steps after downloading?

Thanks

soda


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2014)

Here you go Soda, give this a shot: http://www.microsoft.com/typography/truetypeinstall.mspx

And when you next open Elements (or other programs), the fonts should then be listed automatically.


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks Victoria!


----------

